# Need Help with designing a breeder/oldbird loft



## 808flyer (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello everyone and thanks for taking the time.
I'm looking to build a breeding loft (this tax season...lol) to plan for next year and would like to "see pictures" of lofts similar to what I'll be describing. Since Im just starting out and only have a racing loft I'll need something before long to house the old birds. Anyways I'm thinking of something simple, mainly for breeding (as I can also race OB out of my racing loft), around 8x12 (each side being 8x6) with a 3 to 4 ft aviary and both sides having 6 to 9 nest boxes with plywood covers with perches to cover nest boxes when not breeding. I've searched a ton of pics and would like to hear your thoughts on this style loft and any pics close to it that you might scratch up.
Thanks in advance,
Keoni


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Let me know if you find something! I want to build an 8 X 12 too but one section will be for young birds while the other side will be for old birds.


----------

